# documents for entry



## Mexicanabuena (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello we are coming into Mexico by carpool and them plan to rent a Mexican car when we get in. Do we have to present documents as passengers in someone else's car or as rental car drivers?

When we go to Baja we never get asked for our passport. I am curious at what points if any do people go in and find little in the way of the investigation of papers? I always wondered why they don't check our passports in Baja


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There are 'free zones' in Mexico, where you may visit for limited periods without formalities. The 'Zona Frontera' is the border strip, some 20 miles deep into Mexico, which is one of those zones. Baja California and some of Sonora are also included.
Beyond the free zones, you will require your passport and an FMM tourist permit, good for up to 180 days. Your vehicle must be temporarily imported, with a bond posted by credit card. The vehicle may not be a rental and must be registered in the name of the driver/owner. It may not be sold or left behind in Mexico when you leave with FMM status.
Renting a car in Mexico is expensive and the required insurance may make it very expensive. Be sure to have Mexican insurance on any car you drive in Mexico. Your US policy won't cover you.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Because the whole border zone is a free zone for up to 72 hours. Day trippers would make it a paperwork and bureaucratic nightmare. Any stay over 72 hours requires a tourist visa (IMM). Baja and Sonora are only 'free zones' as far as auto permits. There will be checkpoints further into Baja where you'll be expected to have a visa.

Have you checked rental prices. I would expect to pay $60-80us a day and there may be mileage penalties


----------



## Mexicanabuena (Oct 10, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> There are 'free zones' in Mexico, where you may visit for limited periods without formalities. The 'Zona Frontera' is the border strip, some 20 miles deep into Mexico, which is one of those zones. Baja California and some of Sonora are also included.
> Beyond the free zones, you will require your passport and an FMM tourist permit, good for up to 180 days. Your vehicle must be temporarily imported, with a bond posted by credit card. The vehicle may not be a rental and must be registered in the name of the driver/owner. It may not be sold or left behind in Mexico when you leave with FMM status.
> Renting a car in Mexico is expensive and the required insurance may make it very expensive. Be sure to have Mexican insurance on any car you drive in Mexico. Your US policy won't cover you.


Thanks, ok - I am curious when you get the FMM what kind of process is it? A strenuous one? Do they run your passport through an international system or just a Mexican system?

Do you wait for days to get the FMM or is it while you wait?

Thanks!


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Hopefully there isn't a problem with your passport.
At every border crossing that I've used it is an off line process other than the financial. You take your passport to immigration and get a blank FMM form. You fill this out and go back to immigration, They then send you (typically across the hall) to Banjercito where you can pay in cash or credit card. You then go back to immigration. Make sure that you are given copy of FMM. The person with the car would then need go back to Banjercito to get Aduano after having appropriate copies made(they will tell you and typically the same hall). This time credit card much better and need car title or registration. Person will be given form that includes sticker for the windshield. As RV ****** said, person must have Mexican insurance.
You can get in advance online or also sold where you typically get copies.
As to the rental car, it is expensive. Renting in advance for a week or more can save a lot.
Insurance about half the cost. I went to all my credit card supplier to see if insurance was covered in Mexico and it was. I printed two copies of their policy so would have one for the agent. This gets tricky. You will need sign a 2nd credit card form for the agent as they will bill you for damages and you clear with the credit card company. A little hassle but has saved me a lot when used to rent by the month. One thing, make sure you spend a lot of time with the agent looking at every dent or scratch and that it is marked, Check for spare tire, make sure everything works(air conditioning, side view mirrors[see how attached], etc.) as you will now have full responsibility. Take time and have everyone look. Then make sure everything is on the car diagram before you sign and ensure that you have a copy.


----------

